# Houston, TX - Dungeon Adventure Path Campaign



## bbarrington (Jun 9, 2004)

I’m moving to Houston next month and I’m looking to get a group together to run through Dungeon’s Adventure Path “Shackled City”. I’ve been running it on and off here in Raleigh for the past year and my players seem to like it quite a lot. I’m looking for mature players who like a good mix of ROLE and ROLL playing. I’ll most likely be running the game on Sunday afternoons due to my traveling for work during the week. I’ll be living in the Galleria area and I’m also willing to host.

Let me know if you’re interested.


----------



## liquid (Jun 15, 2004)

bbarrington said:
			
		

> I’m moving to Houston next month and I’m looking to get a group together to run through Dungeon’s Adventure Path “Shackled City”. I’ve been running it on and off here in Raleigh for the past year and my players seem to like it quite a lot. I’m looking for mature players who like a good mix of ROLE and ROLL playing. I’ll most likely be running the game on Sunday afternoons due to my traveling for work during the week. I’ll be living in the Galleria area and I’m also willing to host.
> 
> Let me know if you’re interested.




I'm always interested in gaming.  I live in Pasadena TX, about 15 min. away.  Problem is, my group is in Dickinson.  About 30 min from me.  Reply and we'll see what can be done.  What all settings have you played?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 19, 2004)

I also live about 15 minutes from the Galleria area.  Right now, I am playing in a gaming group of a total of 3 people!  One DM's and the other 2 play 2 characters a piece.  Leaves out the flavor of individuality I think and more players would help out a lot.  We currently play D&D 3.5...but I would be interested in playing on a regular basis/schedule.  Still interested in running that game?


----------



## bbarrington (Jun 20, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I also live about 15 minutes from the Galleria area.  Right now, I am playing in a gaming group of a total of 3 people!  One DM's and the other 2 play 2 characters a piece.  Leaves out the flavor of individuality I think and more players would help out a lot.  We currently play D&D 3.5...but I would be interested in playing on a regular basis/schedule.  Still interested in running that game?




Sure am. I'll be moving to houston the week of 7/12. It will take a couple weeks for me to get settled down and ready to play. I'll be living inside the 610 off Studemont (Keymap 493J).

Four or five players is best for this campaign and it uses v3.5. Once I get into town I'll bump this thread to let everyone know I'm ready.


----------



## bbarrington (Jul 10, 2004)

*BUMP*

I'm finally moving to Houston later this week. I'm still very interested in running this game for a group of 4-5. I'll be located within the 610 east of Memorial Park (Keymap 493J). If you are still interested let me know and we'll get in touch next week.


----------



## ARandomGod (Jul 12, 2004)

bbarrington said:
			
		

> *BUMP*
> 
> I'm finally moving to Houston later this week. I'm still very interested in running this game for a group of 4-5. I'll be located within the 610 east of Memorial Park (Keymap 493J). If you are still interested let me know and we'll get in touch next week.





I'm around and interested. Drop me an e-mail: ARandomGod@hotmail.com

And put something like "D&D" in the subject line so I know the new e-mail isn't spam. ^_^


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2004)

bbarrington said:
			
		

> *BUMP*
> 
> I'm finally moving to Houston later this week. I'm still very interested in running this game for a group of 4-5. I'll be located within the 610 east of Memorial Park (Keymap 493J). If you are still interested let me know and we'll get in touch next week.



Still interested here as well.  Email dpuentes@hotmail.com  and put a subject line of D&D to make sure I don't delete it as well.  Sundays should work with me, but I will have to check with my other gaming group, even though we haven't played for at least 2 months or so.  V3.5 is cool with me, as that's all I know.


----------



## bbarrington (Jul 18, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Still interested here as well.  Email dpuentes@hotmail.com  and put a subject line of D&D to make sure I don't delete it as well.  Sundays should work with me, but I will have to check with my other gaming group, even though we haven't played for at least 2 months or so.  V3.5 is cool with me, as that's all I know.




I tried sending an email to your hotmail address last night but it bounced. You have another address you want me to try?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2004)

bbarrington said:
			
		

> I tried sending an email to your hotmail address last night but it bounced. You have another address you want me to try?



OOPS...  dpuentes77@DELETEhotmail.com

Delete the obvious...


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 1, 2004)

*Ready to go...*



			
				bbarrington said:
			
		

> I’m moving to Houston next month and I’m looking to get a group together to run through Dungeon’s Adventure Path “Shackled City”. I’ve been running it on and off here in Raleigh for the past year and my players seem to like it quite a lot. I’m looking for mature players who like a good mix of ROLE and ROLL playing. I’ll most likely be running the game on Sunday afternoons due to my traveling for work during the week. I’ll be living in the Galleria area and I’m also willing to host.
> 
> Let me know if you’re interested.




I'm looking for a good group to game with. I'm familiar with the adventure path you're talking about as well (not TOO familiar, so I won't spoil things). I live about 10-15 minutes from the Galleria. I'm 36, and have played some D&D in the past, and run a few low-brow games with family members, but they are getting tired of me pestering them to play. I also want to be exposed to some people that have a little more experience than I do with the rules, etc. 

Let me know if I can get in on some of the fun.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 3, 2004)

Gamers in Houston! I don't believe it.

 I'm game for a game.  I live just outside the loop, NW, about 15 mins from the galleria area.  I've also not played on the adventure path games.

 You can reach me at sjholcro AT yahoo.com

 cheers


----------



## bbarrington (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry guys, the group filled up back in July. It actually filled up faster than I expected. We just got our third session in today.

I'm thinking about running a couple one shot adventures. Mainly the Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classics. I wouldn't be starting until sometime in October though. Do you want me to keep you both in mind?

Thanks,

Brian
bbarrington   @          gmail   dot    com


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 7, 2004)

*New Group??*

Definitely keep me in mind if you decided to run an additional game (or need someone to fill in, etc)

Maybe the Librarian and I could scrounge together a group. How 'bout it?


----------



## Theron (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, more Houstonians.  And here I thought it was just a myth. 

I live down in Pearland and work near downtown.

tbretz at gmail dot com


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 8, 2004)

LagDaddy- sure, I'd love to.  I could maybe bring 1 or 2 players into the mix.  My schedule right now is a little spasmodic, so I'd prefer to wait till it settles a bit before committing to a regular session.


----------



## bbarrington (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey guys, I've been thinking about starting a second campaign. It would not be run on any kind of schedule but when we all have time to play and I have something ready to run. It would either be a Midnight or Eberron campaign. If you have prefrence for either setting let me know.

-Brian


----------



## Theron (Sep 9, 2004)

I, for one, would be interested in either setting.  I am fairly familiar with 3.0, less so with 3.5, and not a rules-monkey by any stretch of the imagination, but I've been RPing for way too many years.

Drop me a line if something comes open (address noted above).


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 9, 2004)

*Eberron preferred.*

Eberron. I've been combing over this setting for several weeks, and I would love to hop in on a game based on this setting. I'm pretty sure I already have a warforged artificer rolled up somewhere, but I would be glad to create a new character if need be.

There's supposed to be a meetup.com  D&D meeting at the West Gray Cafe on Saturday at 4PM (see meetup.com, search for Dungeons & Dragons in Houston), but I don't see that anyone has really confirmed that they are coming (other than myself). If you guys would like to meet there on saturday just as a "meet and greet", that would be great.



			
				bbarrington said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've been thinking about starting a second campaign. It would not be run on any kind of schedule but when we all have time to play and I have something ready to run. It would either be a Midnight or Eberron campaign. If you have prefrence for either setting let me know.
> 
> -Brian


----------



## bbarrington (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm actually out of town on business until early October so I woudn't be able to make it Saturday. I'm also leaning toward Eberron. If so, I would run the module from the back of the campaign guide as well as the two published modules. If you've read any of these modules let me know. Rules would be v3.5 core books and the Eberron campaign book only to start. Books like the Complete series would be alowed later in the campaign on a case by case basis. I want everyone to try and create a character with an Eberron feel using Eberron feats, etc.

You guys still interested?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 10, 2004)

Pencil me in as interested!


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 10, 2004)

Definitely interested.

I have read both the adventure in the back of the campaign book, and I've read through the 1st published adventure as well. Sorry about that. I can however, take a back seat when it comes to making decisions about what the party should do next, and focus more on supporting the party's decisions, etc.

Unless I hear otherwise from anyone else, I'm probably going to bail on the Saturday/west gray meetup.


----------



## Theron (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm booked on Saturday.  The Missus wants to rearrange my study/game library.  Lord knows it needs it.


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 12, 2004)

I wound up not going due to scheduling issue also.

Perhaps I'll work on getting a character together for Eberron.

I'm interested in playing a warforged or an artificer, or a combination of the two, but I'm open to playing other races/classes to balance out the party if necessary.

Anyone else who is going to get in on the Eberron game got a preference for race/class? Perhaps we could hammer out an outline for the party here.


----------



## ARandomGod (Sep 13, 2004)

LagDaddy said:
			
		

> I wound up not going due to scheduling issue also.
> 
> Perhaps I'll work on getting a character together for Eberron.
> 
> ...




I know next to nothing about Eberron. But I'll play it! ^_^
I'm thinking either straight thief (well... maybe MC into.. NO, Straight! Well, a little Multi is .. Ahem)
I've never managed to play thief up to level ten before. 
Or a psion.


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 13, 2004)

ARandomGod said:
			
		

> I know next to nothing about Eberron. But I'll play it! ^_^
> I'm thinking either straight thief (well... maybe MC into.. NO, Straight! Well, a little Multi is .. Ahem)
> I've never managed to play thief up to level ten before.
> Or a psion.




There is a "Shifter" race, which is a half-lycanthrope race which is based on one of the normal races, but a shifter can make a half-transition to the lycanthrope type of choice (haven't read a lot of the details on this race). So if your shifter type was werewolf, you would take on about half of the abilities of a full blown werewolf. I think at 1st level, you can shift 2 times/day. 

Shifters supposedly make good rogues. Might be fun race for you to play.


----------



## LagDaddy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Quick and Dirty Hack and Slash*

Hey, if anyone is interested, we could throw together a "Quick and Dirty Hack and Slash" game.

I've run a few games using the random dungeon rules found in the miniatures handbook. I've got an unreasonable amount of miniatures, and a random dungeon is a lot of fun if you just want to get in some gaming without a lot of prep work.

Basically, you build a deck of stat cards, and each time you enter a room, you draw 4 of those cards, and keep the most powerful creature or pair/set of creatures, and those are the ones you fight in that room. In addition, there are several special cards like statues with affect/enhance creature/character stats in that room, etc.

I've also mixed in a few creations of my own to spice things up.

If you're interested, just let me know or email me at eheardATgmail.com.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 22, 2004)

Any further word on the Eberron game?


----------



## bbarrington (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm out of town until October 7th on business so I won't be able to run anything prior to that. Once I get close to coming home I plan to start giving out more details.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2004)

That quick and dirty hack and slash game would interest me.  Also, I read up on some of that Eberron info and it looks pretty intruiging.  I almost bought the boook last night, but decided against it.  40 bucks is a bit much for it.  It would interest me to try it out in a campaign world.  So if that Eberron game gets underway, let me know, I would like to check it out.  Especially considering it would be a non-scheduled gathering.


----------



## ARandomGod (Oct 11, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> That quick and dirty hack and slash game would interest me.  Also, I read up on some of that Eberron info and it looks pretty intruiging.  I almost bought the boook last night, but decided against it.  40 bucks is a bit much for it.  It would interest me to try it out in a campaign world.  So if that Eberron game gets underway, let me know, I would like to check it out.  Especially considering it would be a non-scheduled gathering.





As a note of interest, I've signed up as organizer for the Houston Dungeons and Dragons meetup. Anyone who wants can contact me there additionally. I'm thinking of trying to get together an additional something to help people from that site meet for other gaming events.... and, speaking of, there will be at least some impromptu TORG games being run soon at my place. Come one come all!

http://dnd.meetup.com/187/


----------

